# Habe ein Projekt um Daten von der S7 (via LAN) zu "übersetzen" in C# oder ActiveX



## thermograf1 (5 Januar 2012)

*Habe ein Projekt um Daten von der S7 (via LAN) zu "übersetzen" in C# oder ActiveX*

Hallo,

ich suche ebenfalls für ein kurzfristiges Projekt professionelle Hilfe gegen Bezahlung, oute mich als Nicht Programmierer und verstehe von der S7 oder von Beckhoff Steuerungen nur soviel, wie ich in der Praxis aufgeschnappt habe. Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit Wärmebildkameras und baue sie in div. Überwachungen oder Steuerungen in der Industrie ein. Automationssoftware für IR-Kameras gibt es nicht von der Stange und sie ist gegenüber Stemmer, Leutze etc. eher rudimentär, was den Datenaustausch betrifft. Ich muß sie aber teuer kaufen, weil sie die Kameras versteht.
Für eine Überwachungseinrichtung in 2 Kohle-Kreislagern (Durchm. 120 m, Höhe fast 50 m) brauche ich je 2 Wärmebildkameras, die auf dem Kohleband in 45 m Höhe montiert sind. Es gibt noch ein Kratzerband, das die Kohle wieder einsammelt. Beides fährt für die Messung ganz langsam im Kreis (45 Minuten). Wenn ich nahe dem Kratzer bin (kommt langsam ins Bild und verschwindet auch so) soll die Temperaturmessung der Steinkohle stückchenweise unterbrochen werden, weil dort höhere Temperaturen zulässig sind, als meine Alarmschwellen (60/80°C). 
Ich bekomme die Stellung der beiden Ausleger über einen Datenbaustein von je einer SPS Siemens S7, außerdem noch Signale für Start Messung und Handbetrieb, worauf ich reagieren muß. Umgekehrt gebe ich ein Lebensbit (1 Hz), und nach der Messung den oder die eventuell aufgetretenen Alarme in der Form ab, daß entweder 60°C oder 80°C überschritten wurden. Mehr und wo das passierte interessiert momentan niemanden. Es wird aus den vielen IR-Bildern ein Panorama gebastelt, wo man es sieht.
Die IR-Software versteht nur High und Low an Wago, ADDI-Data oder National Instruments Bausteinen. Wir programmieren drumherum mit C#, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erreichen. Jetzt müßte der Kunde mit die LAN Befehle mit Wago Feldbus in Hardware übersetzen, ich würde das gleiche daneben bauen und Ein/Ausgänge über Kreuz verbinden, womit ich mich lächerlich mache, was aber funktioniert. Suche eine Alternative, die wir mit C# verstehen bspw. Active X Module oder was ähnliches.

Die Datenbereitstellung durch die S7 ist im Handbuch der S7 ab Seite 310 erklärt. Ich denke, ein Spezialist weis das. Ich kann konkrete Angaben zu den Datenbausteinen machen (Anhang). Es müssen also die Daten vom LAN in etwas für uns brauchbares "übersetzt" werden, wobei zu beachten ist, daß die vom Kameraausleger sich permanent ändern (Drehwinkel, um den es geht). Beim Kratzer bisher nicht.

Hier die Minimalfunktionen des Moduls für jedes Kreislager (Hinweis: KrLag1 bzw. 2 haben je eine eigene S7 Steuerung): 

evtl. Ausgabe Kreislager 1 oder 2 (jeweils separate Netzwerkverbindung S7 zum Rechner Thermografie). Nicht zwingend,
wenn das Modul eindeutig zu jeder der 4 IRControl Instanzen (IR-Software, je Kamera eine Instanz) zugeordnet werden kann.
dynamische Übernahme der Gradzahl Absetzer (20°….290°) mit Ausgabe als Dezimalzahl (Genauigkeit 1°)
dynamische Übernahme der Gradzahl Kratzer (20°….310°) mit Ausgabe als Dezimalzahl (Genauigkeit 1°), eigentlich soll der stehen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es passiert
Übernahme Signal „Meßfahrt“ (bleibt an, solange gefahren wird)
Übernahme Signal „Handbetrieb“ (bleibt an, solange gefahren wird)
Ausgabe eines Lebensbits oder notfalls auch 2 für 2 Kameras pro Kreislager
Ausgabe des zwischengespeicherten Alarms >60°C am Ende der Meßfahrt (falls Alarm anstand)
Ausgabe des zwischengespeicherten Alarms >80°C am Ende der Meßfahrt (falls Alarm anstand)
Es gibt noch etliches mehr, womit wir aber klarkommen, wenn die beiden Drehwinkel dezimal übergeben werden. Das Band mit den Kameras fährt für die Messung immer in die obere Stellung, so daß da nicht noch mehr kommt.
Kann mir jemand rel. kuezfristig helfen bzw. was werden noch für Angaben benötigt ?

MfG
Harald Schweiger


----------



## Softgnom (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe grundsätlich Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit falls der Auftrag noch zu vergeben ist. Wo würde diese Anlage stehen ? Gerne können wir auch alles weitere über Email klären


----------



## thermograf1 (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
das Angebot steht noch. Allrdings muß ich erst herausbekommen, wie wir die Daten idealerweise brauchen. Es handelt sich um den Kraftwerksneubau Vattenfall Hamburg Moorburg wo ich die Überwachungstechnik für die beiden riesigen Kohlebunker liefere. Es sollen heiße Stellen in der Kohlehalde detektiert und nach der Messung ggf. Alarm gegeben werden. Alles Ex geschützt, was die Sache teilweise sehr kompliziert macht, weil es wichtige Komponenten nicht mit Staub Ex gibt.
Haben Sie ggf. einen Vorschlag, wie die Daten der SPS in ein für uns in Windows lesbares Format gebracht werden können ? 
Der Drehwinkel ändert sich kontinuierlich aber langsam. Wir müssen daraus Triggersignale für die Kameras generieren. Aktuell soll alle 10° ein Bild gemacht werden, was wahrscheinlich nicht ausreicht, weil nie an der gleichen Stelle gestartet wird. Im ungünstigsten Fall liegen wir 9° = 25 m an der Spitze des Auslegers daneben. Der Auftrag ist aber so. Ich arbeite mit Infrarot Weitwinkel bzw. Exttremweitwinkeloptiken und überschaue sehr viel mehr, als 10°, was mit Hoffnung gibt. Das Panoramabild soll wegen der perspektivischen Verzerrung aber nur aus schmalen Steifen zusammengesetzt werden wobei ggf. die warme Stelle nicht zu sehen ist.
Ich wünsche einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Harald Schweiger

Industriethermografie
Dipl. Ing. Harald Schweiger
Schmiedestr. 1
D-99706 Hachelbich
Tel.: +49(0)3632-700194
www.thermokameras.com


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2012)

Also ich denke Gleitpunkt kann jedes Programm.
Da die Daten bereits in real vorliegen können diese Daten mit libnodave ausgelesen, gewandelt und dem nachfolgenden Programm zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

SuFu mit libnodave füttern, herunterladen, anschauen, testen und glücklich sein. (und Zottel danke sagen ;-)  )


bike


----------



## sps-concept (6 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> SuFu mit libnodave füttern, herunterladen, anschauen, testen und glücklich sein. (und Zottel danke sagen ;-) )
> 
> 
> bike



Überwachungstechnik im Kraftwerk mit libnodave? Naja....


----------



## seeba (6 Januar 2012)

Wieso nicht? Libnodave läuft bei mir teilweise schon über Jahre ohne Probleme. Klar, ich muss Exceptions sauber abfangen und einen Wiederaufbau der Verbindung durchführen. Aber das muss ich auch mit allen anderen APIs und Schnittstellen. Ich würde dafür jetzt kein OPC einsetzen. Als Alternative höchstens ProDave oder halt etwas von Drittanbietern wie Deltalogic, wenn es mit Support sein.
Eine Überwachung der Verbindung - bspw. über Toogle-Bits oder Zähler - sollte außerdem zusätzlich durchgeführt werden um sicher zu gehen, dass die CPU auch läuft.


----------



## Paule (6 Januar 2012)

[OT]


sps-concept schrieb:


> Überwachungstechnik im Kraftwerk mit libnodave? Naja....


Es ist ja kein Atomkraftwerk.   
[/OT]


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2012)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Überwachungstechnik im Kraftwerk mit libnodave? Naja....



Ist da eine Siemens Software besser?
Für diese minimale Anforderung, die nach dem was ich gesehen habe, nicht wirklich zu einer Atomschmelze führt, immer.
Vielleicht sollten sich einige einmal von den Gedanken verabschieden, dass Open Source schlecht ist.
Denn selbst BigS verwendet für seine Software immer mehr open source.



bike


----------



## thermograf1 (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo bike,

danke für die vielen nützlichen Infos. Ich suche wirklich jemanden, der mir alles was ich für die Datenübertragung (S7/etwas mit Windows lesbares, möglichst ohne OPC) brauche gegen Bezahlung "schlüsselfertig" liefern und ggf. später optimieren und für künftige Anwendungen anpassen kann (inkl. Fehlerbehandlung, von der ich nichts verstehe), so daß ich es dem nächsten Programmierer, der auch noch gut zu tun hat, liefern kann. Er muß über die COM Schnittstelle der Thermografie-Software die Einbindung und Verbindung zur nachgeordneten Hardware herstellen. Das Gerüst dafür ist aus älteren Projekten schon vorhanden (C#). Der Programmierer der Thermografie Software meinte Active X wäre ideal, weil er das ggf. für bezahlbaren Lohn als Plugin integrieren könnte. Dann wäre unsere C# Programmierung deutlich einfacher und natürlich billiger. Lebensbit/Handshaking haben wir bereits in der Thermografie Software. Mein Auftraggeber überläßt mir die Wahl der Software. Open Source ist also kein Problem und viel besser, als meine Hardwarelösung, die ich lieber niemandem zeige, die aber sofort funktioniert. Wago Feldbus wandelt in Binärsignale 2x9 Bit für die 2 Drehwinkel und noch ein paar Bit für den Rest. Ich stelle die gleiche Hardware daneben und verbinde Ausgänge mit Eingängen und umgekehrt - Steinzeit, läuft aber seit 2005 an anderer Stelle, wo es Daimler forderte.
Noch etwas: Die Messung soll 1x täglich gemacht werden und dauert maximal eine Std. (ich wollte pemanent messen). Wenn es also nicht gleich klappt, ist es auch kein Problem. Wenn die heiße Kohle 20 cm unter der Oberfläche liegt, sehe ich mit der IR-Kamera sowieso nichts mehr. Es muß nur erkannt werden, das etwas mit der Datenübertragung S7/Thermografieüberwachung nicht stimmt.
Schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Harald


----------



## thermograf1 (21 Februar 2012)

*Daten von SPS zum PC übertragen aber wie ?*

Hallo,

ich hatte den Beitrag ganz unten (376949) bereits Anfang Januar eingestellt und suche dringend professionelle Hilfe gegen Bezahlung bei der Lösung eines Kommunikationsproblems SPS-Windows bzw. FTP o.ä.
Die Sache eilt. Es geht darum, sich langsam ändernde Drehwinkel, die in Datenbausteinen via Kommunikationsprozessor bereitgestellt werden, irgendwie zu Windows zu bringen, damit sie dort ausgelesen werden können. 
Hier noch wichtige Ergänzungen zur CPU bzw. der SPS:
S7 400 H
H= hochverfuegbar
2 CPU 6ES7414-4HM14-0AB0
2 CP443-1 6GK7443-1EX20-0XE0
CP443-1 ist ein Ethernet Kommunikationsprozessor

MfG
Harald Schweiger
Tel.: 03632-700194​


----------



## thermograf1 (22 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
die Sache ist mittlerweile brandeilig und keine Lösung in Sicht. Problematisch scheint die SPS zu sein, vorteilhaft der bereits vorhandene Kommunikationsprozessor, wovon ich aber nichts verstehe:
S7 400 H
H= hochverfuegbar
2 CPU 6ES7414-4HM14-0AB0
2 CP443-1 6GK7443-1EX20-0XE0
CP443-1 ist ein Ethernet Kommunikationsprozessor

Bin für jegliche Hilfe, die zum Ziel führt dankbar und bezahle natürlich auch für die Leistung. Über den Preis kann man sich einigen. Kenne ja den Aufwand nicht.
MfG
Harald Schweiger


----------

